# Canada Legalizes Marijuana



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2018)

On October 17/2018 Canada will become the second nation in the world to legalize marijuana. 


It can be used anywhere tobacco can be smoked except around children or  in a moving vehicle and that’s whether you are a driver or passenger. 


Citizens have to be over the age of 19 to be legal to use just like the laws of alcohol. Each household can grow up to 4 plants. 


We aren’t fully ready for this yet but it’s happening in 5 days . 


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/06/20/health/canada-legalizes-marijuana/index.html


https://www.google.ca/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/5421443/canada-legal-marijuana-sales


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm really not interested in it, but I think it should be legal. From what I can see it's a lot less harmful than alcohol. 

I tried it once way back in college. That would have been 1969. But I was already drunk on my ass when I did, so I could not tell anything. 

Then once in the 80's this dude at work brought some in and I tried it by eating it because I am vehemently non smoking. Again, I felt absolutely nothing. 

If it were to become totally legal and the price wasn't too high, (I'm a cheap SOB) I's probably try it again just to see what it was like as a bucket list kind of thing.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2018)

Canada,  How dumb  thou art.  Just asking for trouble.  IMO


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 12, 2018)

I smoked some, a very small "some", mj back in the mid 70's. Back then a person could get a "nickel bag" for $5 or a "dime bag" for $10 and the stuff was pretty good. My ex-BIL made Bongs out of the large (kind that would sit upside down on a cooler) Sparkletts Water bottles. One hit from that and...……."far out, man".

Since the State of Colorado legalized recreational mj, some time ago, we wondered what it would be like living there again. I was told, by a resident of Loveland, CO, "if you're not looking for it, you won't see it or even smell it." That person was absolutely right, when we were there in July. Didn't see a single shop selling it, didn't smell it or see anyone smoking it. 

Would I try smoking a joint again? If it done away with my shoulder arthritis pain, darn right I would. But, then again...….perhaps not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2018)

That's good Keesha, the US is making it's way there slowly, state by state.  It should have been legalized years ago in my opinion.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)

Great, Keesha. I fully agree with SB too.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 12, 2018)

Now we will have smugglers along the border from coast to coast.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's good Keesha, the US is making it's way there slowly, state by state.  It should have been legalized years ago in my opinion.


It should have been legalized years ago. I hope Canada makes a good role model to show that it can work. 
Thank you Seabreeze. I’m rooting for you people too. :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Great, Keesha. I fully agree with SB too.



Thanks RaddishRose. :love_heart:


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm Canadian. I'm dead against it.

if you knew how much trouble and lives being destroyed by alcohol and drugs you don't need one more problem in the mix.

There is no test for driving impaired with cannabis. 

Also so it's like gambling. I never gambled until it was legal. Now I'm hooked.

in spite of all the laws young people under age will use it.

Enforcement will be a nightmare and suck more of our police resources.

The police chiefs were against it.

Im not happy with dumbing down Canada. We used to be a proud nation looked up to. Unlike the states this is Federal and all the provinces are affected and have to go along with it.

We have a reserve problem in Canada with poverty and poor living conditions. This won't help.


----------



## Lara (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm Canadian. I'm dead against it. if you knew how much trouble and lives being destroyed by alcohol and drugs you don't need one more problem in the mix. There is no test for driving impaired with cannabis...Im not happy with dumbing down Canada...





			
				Keesha said:
			
		

> It can be used anywhere tobacco can be smoked except around children or in a moving vehicle and that’s whether you are a driver or passenger.


Camper, it's "not allowed for drivers or anyone else in the vehicle", so it can't be blamed for "lives being destroyed". You must be thinking of alcohol and substance abuse behind the wheel..

And it's not "dumbing down Canada"...it's calming down those with PTSD or anxiety (and sociopaths and psychopaths?), making for a country that will better live in peace and harmony with their fellow countrymen. Second-hand tobacco smoke and excessive alcohol use are more of a problem to focus on as I see it but I'm not speaking from experience.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2018)

Lara said:


> Camper, it's "not allowed for drivers or anyone else in the vehicle", so it can't be blamed for "lives being destroyed". You must be thinking of alcohol and substance abuse behind the wheel..
> 
> And it's not "dumbing down Canada"...it's calming down those with PTSD or anxiety (and sociopaths and psychopaths?), making for a country that will better live in peace and harmony with their fellow countrymen. Second-hand tobacco smoke and excessive alcohol use are more of a problem to focus on as I see it but I'm not speaking from experience.


Thank you Lara for your eloquent and truthful response.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

> Lara said:
> 
> 
> > Camper, it's "not allowed for drivers or anyone else in the vehicle", so it can't be blamed for "lives being destroyed". You must be thinking of alcohol and substance abuse behind the wheel..
> ...


----------



## Trade (Oct 13, 2018)

The more I think about, I'm thinking I'm gonna put experiencing at least one Marijuana high on my bucket list. 

But I'm not going to smoke it. 

I'm a militant anti-smoker. 

So  I'll go the brownies route. 

I loves me some brownies. 

If I was dictator I'd make Marijuana legal and smoking illegal,


----------



## Trade (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> > I'm an old man.  I've seen it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm ok with legalizing marijuana but I'm leery of marketing products like cookies, candy, etc...

IMO marijuana should be taken a little more seriously and not trivialized or glamorized by marketing gimmicks.


----------



## Trade (Oct 13, 2018)

The war on drugs has been a huge colossal failure. 

You would think we learned something from the prohibition era of 1919-1933. 

Making something illegal just guarantees that criminals will be able to make big bucks supplying it. 

I'll bet the most vehement opposition to legalization of any drugs are the big drug cartels. They stand to lose billions.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2018)

> There's a law about using a cell  phone in a car.  It doesn't stop anyone.  People are being arrested  every day and accidents are taking place because of inattention.



Very true, Camper. So then, according to your "old man" logic, cell phones should be banned also?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Very true, Camper. So then, according to your "old man" logic, cell phones should be banned also?



My point goes over everyone's head.  You can make all the laws you want but it doesn't mean someone is not going to pay attention and do whatever they feel like.

My old man logic tells me there are laws against speeding and yet we arrest hundreds every day.

My old man logic tells me there are laws against driving impaired and yet hundreds are arrested every day.

My old man logic tells me there will be a law for smoking marijuana in  vehicle including passengers.  How that's ever going to be enforced is beyond me when there's no law against smoking cigarettes.

I saw a sign on the back of a vehicle.  If it's too loud you're too old.
Yep. It's still too bloody loud.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Trade said:


> The more I think about, I'm thinking I'm gonna put experiencing at least one Marijuana high on my bucket list.
> 
> But I'm not going to smoke it.
> 
> ...



Militant anti smoker huh?  Government's promoting all kinds of programs to quit smoking and then allowing cannabis to be smoked anywhere smoking is allowed.  Warnings on cigarette packages..  It's a farce.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm ok with legalizing marijuana but I'm leery of marketing products like cookies, candy, etc...
> 
> IMO marijuana should be taken a little more seriously and not trivialized or glamorized by marketing gimmicks.


 I doubt many will go the cookie route.  Sucking it into the lungs is the most popular method.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper, your point isn't going over anyone's head here.  It is faulty logic.

If marijuana is illegal in Canada, according to you, no one will use it, correct?  There will be no impaired drivers, etc.  Everyone will be squeaky clean.  

We all know how well that works.

Smoking pot (or anything else) is a bad idea, as far as I know. But some people are going to smoke it regardless. Drinking alcohol causes endless tragedies in personal lives, yet some people (probably most people) drink it. When they tried to enact prohibition in the U.S., it was a complete disaster. People who wanted to drink didn't stop drinking, they just visited the speakeasies.

Isn't it better to have the pot smoking legal and out in the open, where at least the quality is under government control, than to have a black market, with criminals running the empire?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm ok with legalizing marijuana but I'm leery of marketing products like cookies, candy, etc...
> 
> IMO marijuana should be taken a little more seriously and not trivialized or glamorized by marketing gimmicks.


Which is the very reason Canada has excluded such things. The only people who are allowed those are people who are patients and have a medical marijuana licence. They are legally allowed to purchase them and make their own from purchased cannabis. 

The other category permitted are patients with a growing licence to use and grow. 
Even growers permits are strict will their regulations. It isn’t permitted to grow if you live close to a school ground. You have to have a safe place that cannabis can be stored where children and others can’t have access and can be inspected by Health Canada. 

Marijuana edibles are NOT legal recreationally. The other day I even got a flyer in the mail stating what was legal and not legal. 
The government decided that edibles were both too tempting and too confusing for both children and others. Also it was difficult to label and regulate amounts of cannabis as well as strength and strain. Certain strains react a bit different which can especially effect those with mental disorders. 

We still have a lot to learn but doing it and experiencing  failures here and there IS part of it all.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Camper, your point isn't going over anyone's head here.  It is faulty logic.
> 
> If marijuana is illegal in Canada, according to you, no one will use it, correct?  There will be no impaired drivers, etc.  Everyone will be squeaky clean.
> 
> ...



You missed my point again. Legalizing makes it easy to get. There still will be an underground market hooking kids like the do now . Let's not bring up ancient history and prohibition. Alcoholic herel is still a huge problem. Legalizing it didn't make it go away. This is not the same. It's not legal now and they will make it legal. That's opposite to prohibition . Its opening a new can of worms. It's catering to the lowest common denominator.

Dont put words in my mouth. It will be used legal or illegal as are all drugs. More will be used if it's legal


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> You missed my point again. Legalizing makes it easy to get. There still will be an underground market hooking kids like the do now . Let's not bring up ancient history and prohibition. Alcoholic herel is still a huge problem. Legalizing it didn't make it go away. This is not the same. It's not legal now and they will make it legal. That's opposite to prohibition . Its opening a new can of worms. It's catering to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Dont put words in my mouth. It will be used legal or illegal as are all drugs. More will be used if it's legal



You are sooo wrong but I’m out shopping right now so will post later.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 13, 2018)

Just like some other subjects, very, very controversial. But, whether against it or for it, mj is "coming to a store near you" for-to-say and absolutely nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> You are sooo wrong but I’m out shopping right now so will post later.



For what. Cannabis plants?  I'll be waiting and I'm far from wrong.  The proof of the pudding is in the eating.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> You are sooo wrong but I’m out shopping right now so will post later.



In the states only certain states that legalized it made it legal.  If you didn't like it you could move to a state that didn't legalize it.

In Canada it's Federal.  Nowhere to move to.  I can't stand smoking and I cant stand cannabis.  It stinks.  And the word itself sounds like a can of urine.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm Canadian. I'm dead against it.
> 
> if you knew how much trouble and lives being destroyed by alcohol and drugs you don't need one more problem in the mix.
> 
> ...




There ARE laws against smoking cigarettes in cars. You are not allowed to smoke anything in a car with children in it and the fines are HUGE. 


We DO know how much trouble alcohol has been which is why it’s great that they’ve legalized cannabis. Alcohol kills people. There have been NO recorded deaths due to marijuana EVER! 


With marijuana legal hopefully there will be more people switching over to marijuana. There would be less violence and deaths. 


In spite of the laws, young people under age will use it? 


And you think they weren’t  going to use it before? 
Most kids throughout their lives will try marijuana at one point in their life regardless of the laws. That’s part of growing up. 


The biggest difference is that kids don’t have to purchase it from that sleazy drug dealer down the road who cuts his stuff with fentanyol  ( to try and hook kids to something stronger) or crushed glass. ( for added weight) . Or cannabis that has gone mouldy which is incredibly dangerous. 


With it being legal, cannabis will be regulated. It will grown in a controlled atmosphere , specified THC levels, CBD levels, mould free, stored and labelled properly. 
It won’t completely stop kids from getting bad cannabis but there chances of getting clean stuff is greater. 

Did you know that here in Ontario , not far from where I live is the worlds most sophisticated marijuana plantation. It has the highest standards of production available today. 

It will discourage kids from purchasing artificial marijuana which HAS caused MANY deaths. 


Enforcement will be a nightmare and suck more of our police resources? 


This is completely opposite. Now police can spend more time going after serial killers instead of busting the teenager in the backseat of a car.


The police chefs are against it. 
Oh well. Life’s tough. :shrug:


We are dumbing down Canada? 
I’m not even going to dignify that with an answer. 


We have a reserve problem in Canada. 
Do you know how in debt Canada is? 
1.8 trillion dollars!!! 


Legalizing marijuana and making it a controlled substance is bringing in so much revenue for our country. 
Legalizing cannabis brings in a revenue of 
$22.6 billion a year.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2018)

Currently, in Canada, we have a massive  opioid crisis. The majority of deaths  young white people who are not living on reserves.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Trade said:


> Camper6 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid old people like you used to give me a case of the ass.
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> In the states only certain states that legalized it made it legal.  If you didn't like it you could move to a state that didn't legalize it.
> 
> In Canada it's Federal.  Nowhere to move to.  I can't stand smoking and I cant stand cannabis.  It stinks.  And the word itself sounds like a can of urine.



Really Camper. If you go to casinos gambling then how do you avoid alcohol and smoking? 
If you hate it THAT much isn’t that a tad bit insane? 


I dont drink at all and don’t smoke either. The last place I would go to are casinos which is why I’ve never been to one in my entire life.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Trade said:


> The war on drugs has been a huge colossal failure.
> 
> You would think we learned something from the prohibition era of 1919-1933.
> 
> ...


Exactly right. The war on drugs was hugely sponsored by illegal cartels. 
Think about it.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Camper, your point isn't going over anyone's head here.  It is faulty logic.
> 
> 
> > If marijuana is illegal in Canada, according to you, no one will use it, correct?  There will be no impaired drivers, etc.  Everyone will be squeaky clean.
> ...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper, it's really funny how you are accusing everyone else of "missing the point!" Very clearly, that's what you are doing.

Do you really want to discuss this very legitimate issue, or are you just trying to provoke a fight?  Sounds to me more like the latter.  (And here I thought all you Canadians were so nice!) :distrust:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2018)

The one point that I ponder on legalization is what will happen to all of the people who made a living from illegal marijuana.

Will they all go on to become burglars, sell other more addictive illegal drugs, retire to Arizona, etc...

I can't believe that they will all just disappear in a now legal puff of smoke.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

There will always be a black market no matter what becomes legal or illegal. 
People that grew that didnt end up with a criminal record could apply as an employee at a commercialized plant and become a productive part of society. There are opportunities for people to change their lives for the better.

What about the people who have a criminal record just for possession? 
Its a natural plant that at one time all humanity could use. Are they to be discredited their entire lives for using by being labelled a criminal.? To me, it’s outrageous.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> .  (And here I thought all you Canadians were so nice!) :distrust:



Oh come on Sunny. Really? You’re going to stereotype us all using Camper as  an example?  :shrug:
That’s being excessively bias.( playfully joking of course . Lol )


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 13, 2018)

We have enough deaths with people driving when drunk....driving while under the influence marijuana is causing more deaths.  

[h=2][/h]


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Currently, in Canada, we have a massive  opioid crisis. The majority of deaths  young white people who are not living on reserves.



So abuse is not a problem? If only that were true.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> There will always be a black market no matter what becomes legal or illegal.
> People that grew that didnt end up with a criminal record could apply as an employee at a commercialized plant and become a productive part of society. There are opportunities for people to change their lives for the better.
> 
> What about the people who have a criminal record just for possession?
> Its a natural plant that at one time all humanity could use. Are they to be discredited their entire lives for using by being labelled a criminal.? To me, it’s outrageous.



If you were an employer would you try to hire an abstained or one who participates? 

If if you broke the law you have to live with it no matter how much you disagree with the law or how outraged you might be.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Very true, Camper. So then, according to your "old man" logic, cell phones should be banned also?



That's not my logic.  That's your logic.  Cell phones are useful. But there is a law against distracted driving.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh come on Sunny. Really? You’re going to stereotype us all using Camper as  an example?  :shrug:
> That’s being excessively bias.( playfully joking of course . Lol )



Canadians are the same as people all over the globe.

You can step on my tail by accident but if you do it on purpose better watch out.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> The one point that I ponder on legalization is what will happen to all of the people who made a living from illegal marijuana.
> 
> Will they all go on to become burglars, sell other more addictive illegal drugs, retire to Arizona, etc...
> 
> I can't believe that they will all just disappear in a now legal puff of smoke.



They will continue to do what they are doing now.  Anything to make money instead of hard work.  They will be undercutting the legal merchants prices who have to collect taxes on the sales.

If 18 is the legal age they will sell to the underage who can't get it legally.  Once you are hooked you are an easy target.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Camper, it's really funny how you are accusing everyone else of "missing the point!" Very clearly, that's what you are doing.
> 
> Do you really want to discuss this very legitimate issue, or are you just trying to provoke a fight?  Sounds to me more like the latter.  (And here I thought all you Canadians were so nice!) :distrust:



I have already told you from my first post that I am against it. I have been polite and did not make any personal comments and stuck to the topic.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Really Camper. If you go to casinos gambling then how do you avoid alcohol and smoking?
> If you hate it THAT much isn’t that a tad bit insane?
> 
> 
> I dont drink at all and don’t smoke either. The last place I would go to are casinos which is why I’ve never been to one in my entire life.



They don't allow smoking in the casino I go to.  They do serve alcohol.  The price of a beer is three times what you would be able to buy it for at a liquor store or grocery store.

They have darn good food and they give discounts on it. So your claim of insanity doesn't ring a bell.

My advice.  Don't go to a casino.  You might get addicted to gambling.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you Lara for your eloquent and truthful response.



Eloquent yes.  But truthful? Making for a country that will better live in peace and harmony?  I'm afraid we don't have any scientific proof of that.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Eloquent yes.  But truthful? Making for a country that will better live in peace and harmony?  I'm afraid we don't have any scientific proof of that.


I see the positive effects on some of my most severely PTSD affected veteran clients. Before taking marijuana, many were overprescribed toxic cocktails of pharmaceuticals prescribed by doctors who did not understand how to treat their trauma. They could barely function, if at all.  Now, most of them require only a small quantity of such pills, if any. This definitely brings a greater sense of peace and harmony to both these vets, and those whose lives they touch.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> There ARE laws against smoking cigarettes in cars. You are not allowed to smoke anything in a car with children in it and the fines are HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I see the positive effects on some of my most severely PTSD affected veteran clients. Before taking marijuana, many were overprescribed toxic cocktails of pharmaceuticals prescribed by doctors who did not understand how to treat their trauma. They could barely function, if at all.  Now, most of them require only a small quantity of such pills, if any. This definitely brings a greater sense of peace and harmony to both these vets, and those whose lives they touch.



Well medical marijuana was legal if prescribed by a doctor so I don't know what your point is.

However I also know that it hasn't made any difference in some people at all.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

From the website:

Cannabis, like alcohol and tobacco, poses a number of health risks.
You should not use cannabis if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. It poses a risk to the fetus or new born child. Heavy cannabis use has been linked to lower birth weight. There may also be other health risks associated with cannabis use during pregnancy and breastfeeding.
At any age, cannabis use affects the way the brain functions. This includes impacts on:


attention
memory
learning
The brain does not stop developing until around age 25. The younger you are when you begin cannabis use and the more often and the longer you use it, the more likely that it will have a bigger impact on your brain.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> They don't allow smoking in the casino I go to.  They do serve alcohol.  The price of a beer is three times what you would be able to buy it for at a liquor store or grocery store.
> 
> They have darn good food and they give discounts on it. So your claim of insanity doesn't ring a bell.
> 
> My advice.  Don't go to a casino.  You might get addicted to gambling.


My point being that you stated that you HATE being around alcohol yet visit a casino. I’d never get addicted to gambling. 
Its not my thing.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Camper, it's really funny how you are accusing everyone else of "missing the point!" Very clearly, that's what you are doing.
> 
> Do you really want to discuss this very legitimate issue, or are you just trying to provoke a fight?  Sounds to me more like the latter.  (And here I thought all you Canadians were so nice!) :distrust:



Missing the point is hardly a provocative phrase.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> My point being that you stated that you HATE being around alcohol yet visit a casino. I’d never get addicted to gambling.
> Its not my thing.



If you have never gone, then you don't know if you would get addicted.  It wasn't my thing either. Just look at how many casinos there are now.  They are making money obviously so it must be addictive.

I know what your point was and I explained it to you what the difference was between what you stated and actual reality about smoking and drinking.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> My point being that you stated that you HATE being around alcohol yet visit a casino. I’d never get addicted to gambling.
> Its not my thing.



Smoking is not allowed and alcohol is not a big thing in casinos because it's too expensive.

The draw is gambling.  It's addictive. That's why people go.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Keesha said:
> 
> 
> > There ARE laws against smoking cigarettes in cars. You are not allowed to smoke anything in a car with children in it and the fines are HUGE.
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Cut it any way you want. It's not healthy and it affects the brain.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Who says it’s not healthy? Are you a doctor? 
If it’s not healthy then why are doctors prescribing it ?


----------



## Lara (Oct 14, 2018)

Hard drugs affect our brain negatively, not medical cannabis. It's healthy and the proof is in Keesha's healthy strong long fingernails (see pics above) :thumbsup: Seriously, nails tell us a lot about many levels of our health condition.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

> Keesha said:
> 
> 
> > Who says it’s not healthy? Are you a doctor?
> ...



No I'm not a doctor.  Do I have to be a chef to recognize a good meal?  I can only go by what I read in scientific journals and even the Canada website provided with my mail in. If it has health risks then it's not healthy. 

Doctors are prescribing it as a medical drug to alleviate pain\ mainly because the patient requests it. They don't prescribe it for everyone.   It doesn't work in every patient.

That doesn't make it healthy because of side effects.

And sucking smoke into your lungs is not healthy ever and I don't care what kind of smoke it is.


Call it what it is.  A recreational drug. People smoke it because they get a high from it.

www.Canada.ca/Cannabis

The province of Quebec will raise the age that it can be bought and consumed to 21 from 18.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> My point being that you stated that you HATE being around alcohol yet visit a casino. I’d never get addicted to gambling.
> Its not my thing.



I never stated I HATE being around alcohol.  What I said was that alcohol is not the drawing card and alcohol is three times more expensive.

The drawing card at a casino is the gambling and the food.  

It's a form of entertainment if you don't get carried away.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Cut it any way you want. It's not healthy and it affects the brain.



I will ask again. How do you know? Better yet, what qualifications do you have to state such things.?


Keesha said:


> Who says it’s not healthy? Are you a doctor?
> If it’s not healthy then why are doctors prescribing it ?


Are you a doctor or a councillor? 

No! You aren’t. You are just somebody who has had experience with it in the past who also has control issues. 
You gambled once and now can’t control yourself. MOST people have FAR more control and will power than this Camper.



Lara said:


> Hard drugs affect our brain negatively, not medical cannabis. It's healthy and the proof is in Keesha's healthy strong long fingernails (see pics above) :thumbsup: Seriously, nails tell us a lot about many levels of our health condition.


I am incredibly healthy. I’m almost 59 and have been using for almost 43 years now. 
My heart rate is well below 60 beats per minute, my blood pressure is better than optimal , my bad cholesterol level is optimal. All my blood work comes back negative with no problems whatsoever. 

I do half an hour of yoga every morning, walk anywhere from 3 or 4 miles to 8 per day, care for our home, family and large property on my own, and don’t drink or take any illegal drugs.
I not only grow my own cannabis but also grow other herbs and vegetables which I use in my diet for optimum health. I literally could run circles around the lot of you. 

Each year I help my husband cut and chop 4 chords of wood. Most of you won’t know how much wood that is but it’s about the equivalent to about 20 to 25 average size trees and we don’t use a wood splitter. We do it all manually.

For someone who has destroyed their mind using cannabis for almost their entire life I did manage to get a degree in biology, a course in nutrition, two courses in healing with herbs to become a qualified nutritionist and while I can’t prescribe marijuana I most certainly am educated enough to suggest using it. 




Shalimar said:


> I see the positive effects on some of my most severely PTSD affected veteran clients. Before taking marijuana, many were overprescribed toxic cocktails of pharmaceuticals prescribed by doctors who did not understand how to treat their trauma. They could barely function, if at all.  Now, most of them require only a small quantity of such pills, if any. This definitely brings a greater sense of peace and harmony to both these vets, and those whose lives they touch.


Shalimar has a degree in psychology. She might not be qualified to write prescriptions but most certainly is qualified to suggest using it if she feels her patients would benefit from it. 

What qualifications does Camper have? 
Nada! ZERO! None! 
Hes just a disgruntled citizen who’s flapping off because he doesn’t like it yet isn’t educated enough to make any substantial claims against it. 

Well tough! Get in line with the others who are sulking and complaining because once or twice when they used it as a kid they got all chitfaced and couldn’t handle it so figure it’s got THAT effect on EVERYONE!

NEWS FLASH again. It doesn’t. You are WRONG!  

And thanks for the compliment Lara. You’re so darn cute I could kiss you :thankyou:


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I never stated I HATE being around alcohol.  What I said was that alcohol is not the drawing card and alcohol is three times more expensive.
> 
> The drawing card at a casino is the gambling and the food.
> 
> It's a form of entertainment if you don't get carried away.



And a place where most people drink in excess, gamble their money away and then drive home but luckily there is NOTHING wrong with their brains :shrug: 
I rest  my case. :lofl:


----------



## Lara (Oct 14, 2018)

`
In the spirit of some somewhat needed levity, 
"I interrupt this program for a Special Report".
Fittingly, for this thread, it's currently the...
40th Anniversary Cheech & Chong's movie and song, "Up in Smoke". :cool1:artytime:

They'll always "keep 'em laughing" from their Low-Rider automobile "The Love Machine" (and song by the same name).

Of note: "Reefer Madness" is a 1936 movie that helped lead to the first federal laws criminalizing marijuana.


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And a place where most people drink in excess, gamble their money away and then drive home but luckily there is NOTHING wrong with their brains :shrug:
> I rest  my case. :lofl:




I've been in a casino one time in my life. 

I was 15 at the time. 

My mother and I were staying in this cheesy motel in Tahoe. She was hoping to get a job out there and improve our lives, but that didn't work out. 

On the nightstand was a complementary roll of nickels with the name of a casino on the wrapper. 

When I was by myself in the room I took the 2 bucks in nickels and went out and walked into the first casino that I came to and started playing the slots. 

I remember I started out winning and got a couple of bucks to the good. 

Should have quit then, but I didn't. I started losing and soon lost all my winnings, and then the $2 in nickels that came with the room. 

About that time this dude walked up to me and said one word, "Identification"? 

To which I replied something like "Huh?" 

So he elaborated with "Are you 21?"

I was big for my age but no way did I look 21, so I said "No"

And he said "Then ýou are going to have to leave". 

And I did. 

So that was my one and only casino experience.  

Should have just kept the 2 bucks in nickels. It would have paid for a good chunk of that cheesy motel bill, which I doubt was more than 5 or 6 bucks a night.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 14, 2018)

On CBS Sunday Morning, this morning, on their Weekly Calendar, they mentioned about Canada's Recreational Marijuana upcoming legalization.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

> Keesha said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask again. How do you know? Better yet, what qualifications do you have to state such things.?
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And a place where most people drink in excess, gamble their money away and then drive home but luckily there is NOTHING wrong with their brains :shrug:
> I rest  my case. :lofl:



And the ones that smoke marijuana do exactly the same thing but there is something wrong with their brains.


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> > The only qualifications I have is the ability to read.  If the ones that are in charge of making the rules state that there are health risks then I believe it.
> >
> > That's the nature of addiction.  Yes I know.  And most people have far more control of their temper than what I read here.
> >
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Every time cannabis is used it can:


Impair your ability to drive safely or operate equipment. Cannabis can slow reaction times, lower your ability to pay attention, and harm coordination.Footnote 1  Using cannabis and driving can result in a car accident, serious injuries or death.
Make it harder to learn and remember things. After using cannabis, you may have problems paying attention, remembering or learning things, and making decisions.Footnote 2  Using cannabis can reduce your ability to perform well on the job or at school.
Affect mood and feelings. Cannabis use can cause anxiety or panic.Footnote 2 
Affect mental health. Cannabis can trigger a psychotic episode (not knowing what is real, experiencing paranoia, having disorganized thoughts, and in some cases having hallucinations).Footnote 2


How can cannabis affect young people’s health?
Cannabis use that begins early in adolescence, that is frequent and that continues over time is more likely to bring about harms. Some of those harms may never fully go away.


Youth are especially vulnerable to the effects of cannabis, as research shows the brain is not fully developed until around age 25. This is because THC, the substance which gives the “high” in cannabis, affects the same machinery in the brain that directs brain development.Footnote 6  The higher the amount of THC in cannabis, the more likely one is to be harmed by it.


Cannabis, like alcohol and tobacco, poses a number of health risks.


You should not use cannabis if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. It poses a risk to the fetus or new born child. Heavy cannabis use has been linked to lower birth weight. There may also be other health risks associated with cannabis use during pregnancy and breastfeeding.


At any age, cannabis use affects the way the brain functions. This includes impacts on:


attention
memory
learning
The brain does not stop developing until around age 25. The younger you are when you begin cannabis use and the more often and the longer you use it, the more likely that it will have a bigger impact on your brain.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2018)

Anything can be unhealthy, depending on how you use it.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Anything can be unhealthy, depending on how you use it.


Absolutely.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Trade said:


> Camper6 said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid old people like you used to give me a case of the ass.
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Camper, your point isn't going over anyone's head here.  It is faulty logic.
> 
> If marijuana is illegal in Canada, according to you, no one will use it, correct?  There will be no impaired drivers, etc.  Everyone will be squeaky clean.
> 
> ...



We have alcohol out in the open and the quality is under government control.

What has it done for us?


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Trade said:
> 
> 
> > You still act like a child.
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for the video.  

My computer is old and slow and won't load it.

But I love that song and I think I can sing it from memory.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Trade said:


> Camper6 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah!
> ...


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> My computer is old and slow and won't load it.
> 
> But I love that song and I think I can sing it from memory.



Of course you do.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> > The only qualifications I have is the ability to read.  If the ones that are in charge of making the rules state that there are health risks then I believe it.
> >
> > That's the nature of addiction.  Yes I know.  And most people have far more control of their temper than what I read here.
> >
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Anything can be unhealthy, depending on how you use it.





Shalimar said:


> Absolutely.



Exactly. :clap: Some general intelligence is required. nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## DaveA (Oct 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 57964



Aw right Rose!!  We're on the same page.  One of my all-time favorite movies.  Next time I'm in Conn. I'll stop by and we can enjoy a viewing.  You do have the DVD, I hope?  Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

I’m game. I can bring some snacks. :grin:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Aw right Rose!!  We're on the same page.  One of my all-time favorite movies.  Next time I'm in Conn. I'll stop by and we can enjoy a viewing.  You do have the DVD, I hope?  Hahahahahahaha



Dave, no  DVD but it might be on Amazon or YouTube. Remember the crazed piano player? LOL.
You and fam stop by anytime.  (I'll get some reefer)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’m game. I can bring some snacks. :grin:



Keesha, lottsa snacks, LOL


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Keesha, lottsa snacks, LOL



:yes: LOTS:thumbsup:


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Aw right Rose!!  We're on the same page.  One of my all-time favorite movies.  Next time I'm in Conn. I'll stop by and we can enjoy a viewing.  You do have the DVD, I hope?  Hahahahahahaha



It's on youtube. You can watch it there on on your TV via an HDMI cable.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool Beans, Trade. Maybe later tonight or tomorrow I run through it Thanks!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Note: for humour only.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> There will always be a black market no matter what becomes legal or illegal.
> People that grew that didnt end up with a criminal record could apply as an employee at a commercialized plant and become a productive part of society. There are opportunities for people to change their lives for the better.
> 
> What about the people who have a criminal record just for possession?
> Its a natural plant that at one time all humanity could use. Are they to be discredited their entire lives for using by being labelled a criminal.? To me, it’s outrageous.



You break the law? You pay the price.  It's simple. Federally it's not legal in the U.S.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Trade said:


> Of course you do.



Thanks for backing me up.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Camper6 said:
> 
> 
> > And the ability to read makes you qualified? Obviously not!
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Anything can be unhealthy, depending on how you use it.



Including cannabis?  Heaven's no.  Not according to the so called experts on this thread.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

If you want to watch a movie from 1936, be my guest.

That's not my bag.  If you want to learn something about cannabis go to www.Canada.ca/Cannabis.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

> Trade said:
> 
> 
> > The war on drugs has been a huge colossal failure.
> ...



I doubt it.  The big cartels sell billions in prescription drugs.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Currently, in Canada, we have a massive  opioid crisis. The majority of deaths  young white people who are not living on reserves.



Legalizing cannabis will not change that.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Really Camper. If you go to casinos gambling then how do you avoid alcohol and smoking?
> If you hate it THAT much isn’t that a tad bit insane?
> 
> 
> I dont drink at all and don’t smoke either. The last place I would go to are casinos which is why I’ve never been to one in my entire life.



You have never been to one in your entire life and so you are qualified then to comment on it?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Who says it’s not healthy? Are you a doctor?
> If it’s not healthy then why are doctors prescribing it ?



With every prescription there is a risk..  There are side effects.  It's explained on every prescription drug you take.

The doctors don't prescribe it for everyone.  They determine that the benefits are worth the risk.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> Hard drugs affect our brain negatively, not medical cannabis. It's healthy and the proof is in Keesha's healthy strong long fingernails (see pics above) :thumbsup: Seriously, nails tell us a lot about many levels of our health condition.



Not according to what I read on the Canadian website about cannabis and the topic is Canada legalizing cannabis.

Cannabis has many heath risks.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

The government were the people who created reefer madness. It was purposely made to create panic in the general population. The government didn’t want people using plants from the earth to heal themselves. It would interfere with all the artificially made pharmaceutical drugs they wanted to sell us. 


Of course it’s not going to say that on their website. It’s also not going to say that they failed at their attempt to be the main supplier for everyone wanting to do cannabis but you wouldn’t know about that. 


There is such a thing a propaganda. 


 I’m not being vindictive. I’m being assertive in being right and if you don’t like that. Too bad. 


Yes, so I say and so do my doctors at the current moment. Those people who actually have credentials to state such things. 


 Yes I am legal because I applied for it and I got licensed  because I’ve never been in trouble with the law before and met all government expectations. Meaning much of that had to do with ME. They don’t just hand out the licences to anybody who applies for one but you wouldn’t know that .


What have you missed? 
The fact that I stated I was 100% legal right from the start and everything else in between; like others besides me have pointed out .


Yes my doctors records of my personal health DOES prove it. Even my doctors are impressed and they ARE qualified to comment on it  whereas you aren’t. 


I’m posting in the exact same style you are and the same way other people post when they are in a debate. That’s why it’s called a debate. One person states their opinion and the other person counters their opinion with comments of their own . 
You have gotten as many jabs in as I have. 


You asked if I would take it while pregnant? I’m not pregnant and never have been? It’s impossible for me to be pregnant so of course it’s a ridiculous question. 


It’s a crazy as me asking you if you would use if you were pregnant. 


If you ‘think’ you are great at reading into words then once again you are wrong. 
I’m not angry. I’m not hurt. Perhaps you are adding a mood to my words because that is how YOU feel so you presume I feel the same. I don’t. 


It’s not Camper . It’s Camper6.?
Oh you poor thing. I forgot the 6 after your name. Who cares!!!!!! :shrug: So what! 
I guess you’re not wearing your big boy pants today. 


I’m not trying to change your mind. I’m merely proving you wrong. 
You haven’t changed my mind either but I have to admit I find you amusing. 


My man has temporary melt downs now and then also when he doesn’t get his way. The characteristics are similar. 
It’s quite entertaining at times I must admit. 


I’m retired too. 


Have a lovely evening now.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Not according to what I read on the Canadian website about cannabis and the topic is Canada legalizing cannabis.
> 
> Cannabis has many heath risks.



I think I understand what your problem is. 
You believe everything you read written by the government. 

From your very own words...... sometimes they lie.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Including cannabis?  Heaven's no.  Not according to the so called experts on this thread.


The way you are carrying on here Camper SIX it seems like YOU are the expert . 

After all..... you can read. :shrug:


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

Once again Camper , that’s your perception. Most people find me light hearted and very entertaining, especially regarding my humour. I think you are just being a poor loser.






From your profile.




I’m an introverted loner. I connect with animals and nature more than with people.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Once again Camper , that’s your perception. Most people find me light hearted and very entertaining, especially regarding my humour. I think you are just being a poor loser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes  and your point being? :shrug:


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2018)

My profile also states that I’m kind hearted, which I am. 
Im fun loving , which I am. 
It also says I have a sense of humour and am easily amused

Whats any of THAT got to do with this debate about cannabis?

Its like the pregnant question . Stuff that’s completely   irreverent.

Is there something wrong with connecting with animals more than people? 
There are many people that are animal lovers. I happen to be one of them. 

Whats that got to do with this conversation ?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

[





> QUOTE=Keesha;908186]The government were the people who created reefer madness. It was purposely made to create panic in the general population. The government didn’t want people using plants from the earth to heal themselves. It would interfere with all the artificially made pharmaceutical drugs they wanted to sell us.
> 
> 
> Of course it’s not going to say that on their website. It’s also not going to say that they failed at their attempt to be the main supplier for everyone wanting to do cannabis but you wouldn’t know about that.



You are contradicting yourself. The government is promoting it.  They are the ones making it legal.



> There is such a thing a propaganda.



And there is such a thing as truth being called propaganda.


> I’m not being vindictive. I’m being assertive in being right and if you don’t like that. Too bad.



Nonsense.  You are making personal attacks and using every weapon in your arsenal. 






> Yes, so I say and so do my doctors at the current moment. Those people who actually have credentials to state such things.



So now you believe the doctors and their credentials?  





> Yes I am legal because I applied for it and I got licensed  because I’ve never been in trouble with the law before and met all government expectations. Meaning much of that had to do with ME. They don’t just hand out the licences to anybody who applies for one but you wouldn’t know that .



I wasn't interested enough to find out.  The topic here is legalizing cannabis in Canada. 

You are in favor, and I am against.  But instead of discussing it in a polite manner you go after me with personal remarks.




> What have you missed?
> The fact that I stated I was 100% legal right from the start and everything else in between; like others besides me have pointed out .



That's just your own personal opinion which you are entitled to. No you did not state you were 100% legal right from the start.


> Yes my doctors records of my personal health DOES prove it. Even my doctors are impressed and they ARE qualified to comment on it  whereas you aren’t.



You are quoting doctors records and I can quote similar from mine.  






> I’m posting in the exact same style you are and the same way other people post when they are in a debate. That’s why it’s called a debate. One person stated their opinion and the other person counters their opinion with comments of their own .
> You have gotten as many jabs in as I have.



I think you are kidding yourself.  Your personal comments bely your claim.  Any jabs I made are to defend myself from your ridiculous opinions about me. 


You asked if I would take it while pregnant? I’m not pregnant and never have been? It’s impossible for me to be pregnant so of course it’s a ridiculous question. 

No it's not a ridiculous question.  The question is that it's harmful when pregnant.  You avoid answering by claiming it does not apply to you personally.  But it's a general question. 




> It’s a crazy as me asking you if you would use if you were pregnant.



I hope you are not that crazy.  Even though my claim is that it is harmful to take it while pregnant. You just sidestep that claim.


> If you ‘think’ you are great at reading into words then once again you are wrong


. 

I don't have to be great.  I just copy them over and reply to them.



> I’m not angry. I’m not hurt. Perhaps you are adding a mood to my words because that is how YOU feel so you presume I feel the same. I don’t.



You have made many personal comments about me that are not accurate and I have to keep defending myself from your accusations.


> It’s not Camper . It’s Camper6.?
> Oh you poor thing. I forgot the 6 after your name. Who cares!!!!!! :shrug: So what!
> I guess you’re not wearing your big boy pants today.



See this is your style of posting.  You are deliberately insulting me. 



> I’m not trying to change your mind. I’m merely proving you wrong.
> You haven’t changed my mind either but I have to admit I find you amusing.



Well you haven't proven me wrong.  I don't find you amusing.  Far from it.


> My man has temporary melt downs now and then also when he doesn’t get his way. The characteristics are similar.
> It’s quite entertaining at times I must admit.



I have no idea about that.  I have never met your man or know what his characteristics are.  Here again you are being deliberately nebulous trying to make a point that has nothing to do with me.



> I’m retired too.
> 
> 
> Have a lovely evening now.



You have already spoiled it deliberately so why are you pretending otherwise.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2018)

You aren’t a very good debater Camper. 
You keep going way off topic with things that aren’t relative to the debate like:
If I was pregnant would I take it?
What my personal profile says about me. 
I am not adding the number SIX to your name. 
I’m upsetting you and ruining your evening 
I’m attacking you and using everything in my arsenal? 

Oh goodness! You really ARE acting like you are being attacked. 

Seriously??  

So you ARE getting upset. 

If you can’t handle a debate then perhaps you shouldn’t get involved in one. 
I wasn’t pretending. I don’t need to pretend. 

You just don’t get it and that’s ok. 
I am OK with you not understanding and I’ll leave it at that.

Have a lovely evening and I hope you feel better tomorrow. 
Some warm cocoa might help you some. 
Life is  far too wonderful to get upset over internet stuff. 

I figured you were getting frustrated but honestly had no idea you were actually getting really mad but I’m certainly not taking responsibility for how you feel. That’s your responsibility , not mine. 

I’ll still never understand what my profile has got to do with this entire conversation and if that isn’t getting personal I’m not sure what is. 

Please just remember; you were the one that stated that Canada was getting dumbed down, not me. 

I happen to think very highly of our country and the people in it. In my opinion I think we live in one of the most beautiful countries  in the world and with some of the nicest people ever who I don’t think are dumb. 

If in this debate, I have hurt your feelings and upset you , I apologize. 
It was a debate. You got in plenty of personal jabs yourself. 
I could go back and pick them all out but I was too focussed on the issue at hand, not in discrediting you as a person. 

You stated that the only qualifications you needed was to be able to read and I countered that with information proving that this isn’t the case and gave examples. 

You didn’t like that ........ but that’s what debating us all about. 

What’s that saying?
If you can’t handle the heat then get out if the kitchen?


----------



## Lara (Oct 15, 2018)

Keesha said:


> ...I hope you feel better tomorrow....Some warm cocoa might help you some...


...but not as much help as some of those warm chocolate homegrown homemade "Canna Cookies" would...especially the butterfly shaped ones. :laugh:  What's that song? "I'll Fly away oh glory, I'll fly away. Hallelujah by and by, I'll fly away" nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2018)

I feel a sudden need to bake cookies coming on.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm Canadian. I'm dead against it.
> 
> if you knew how much trouble and lives being destroyed by alcohol and drugs you don't need one more problem in the mix.
> 
> ...





Camper6 said:


> My point goes over everyone's head.  You can make all the laws you want but it doesn't mean someone is not going to pay attention and do whatever they feel like.
> 
> My old man logic tells me there are laws against speeding and yet we arrest hundreds every day.
> 
> ...





Camper6 said:


> Militant anti smoker huh?  Government's promoting all kinds of programs to quit smoking and then allowing cannabis to be smoked anywhere smoking is allowed.  Warnings on cigarette packages..  It's a farce.


Do you believe the government or not believe them???



Camper6 said:


> I doubt many will go the cookie route.  Sucking it into the lungs is the most popular method.


Not for everyone 



Camper6 said:


> For what. Cannabis plants?  I'll be waiting and I'm far from wrong.  The proof of the pudding is in the eating.



No. Not for Cannabis plants. I’m licensed to grow my own :smug1:


Camper6 said:


> In the states only certain states that legalized it made it legal.  If you didn't like it you could move to a state that didn't legalize it.
> 
> In Canada it's Federal.  Nowhere to move to.  I can't stand smoking and I cant stand cannabis.  It stinks.  And the word itself sounds like a can of urine.





Camper6 said:


> Sunny said:
> 
> 
> > Camper, your point isn't going over anyone's head here.  It is faulty logic.
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2018)

Lara said:


> ...but not as much help as some of those warm chocolate homegrown homemade "Canna Cookies" would...especially the butterfly shaped ones. :laugh:  What's that song? "I'll Fly away oh glory, I'll fly away. Hallelujah by and by, I'll fly away" nthego:





Shalimar said:


> I feel a sudden need to bake cookies coming on.



Oh thank goodness ! Humour! A day without humour is like a day without sunshine’. 
Thanks ladies. :thankyou1: Gotta love the ladies in this place. They are the BESTEST!!!!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

> Keesha said:
> 
> 
> > You aren’t a very good debater Camper.
> ...



I love heat.  I thrive on it and I don't back down from bully tactics.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Lara said:


> ...but not as much help as some of those warm chocolate homegrown homemade "Canna Cookies" would...especially the butterfly shaped ones. :laugh:  What's that song? "I'll Fly away oh glory, I'll fly away. Hallelujah by and by, I'll fly away" nthego:



That is so insightful.  Somehow I'm not impressed.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh thank goodness ! Humour! A day without humour is like a day without sunshine’.
> Thanks ladies. :thankyou1: Gotta love the ladies in this place. They are the BESTEST!!!!





down votefavorite2
​
Passive aggressive people will sometimes veil insulting, critical, derogatory or generally aggressive comments with humor. The patina of humor makes the comment seem like a joke, not to be taken seriously, all in good fun, and it safeguards the aggressive person. If someone gets offended, they are being too serious, can't take a joke, and so they cannot voice their upset without seeming to be the one escalating the situation, when in fact it was the aggressor who did that.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

> I will leave this thread by shaking your hand and saying that we will agree to disagree . I honestly don’t dislike you.



I don't believe you and I'm not interested in "friendly enemies."

I have been on this forum for quite a few years now.  I have never seen anything like it coming from you and your supporters.

This is supposed to be a friendly forum.  You and your supporters are anything but friendly.

I'm surprised the moderators haven't stepped in and closed the thread.


----------



## Trade (Oct 15, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I don't believe you and I'm not interested in "friendly enemies."
> 
> I have been on this forum for quite a few years now.  I have never seen anything like it coming from you and your supporters.
> 
> ...



Aw, C'mon Camper. Lighten up. You're 85 years old. Doncha wanna have at least one Marijuana high before you check out? Just to see what all the hoopla is about? :bigwink:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Well done, Keesha!  :thumbsup1:

Camper your problem imo, is you just cannot give up having the last word. You'll get the last word, no matter how irrelevant it might be- or die trying. This makes a person appear to be childish.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2018)

Interesting when the humorous comments on a  thread can be relegated to some sort of questionable psychological tactic. Sometimes a rose is just a rose.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I don't believe you and I'm not interested in "friendly enemies."
> 
> I have been on this forum for quite a few years now.  I have never seen anything like it coming from you and your supporters.
> 
> ...



You know something Camper. I did nothing wrong. 
Out of consideration for you, since you were being such a poor loser I apologized . 
I did NOTHING wrong. You on the other hand have criticized almost everyone in this thread. I can pick them all out if you’d like. 

This IS a friendly forum . It’s too bad YOU aren’t being friendly. 
You are having a melt down. 
I did the ‘mature’ thing and offered an olive branch. You refused to accept it. 
I’m quite certain others can read also which is why you have people telling YOU to lighten up. 

Theres a big difference between assertive and aggressive. I asserted myself. You didn’t like it. 
Oh well. I apologized for you getting bent out of shape, which is a bit crazy on my part. 

Keep blowing this thing into something it’s not.

I have only been on the forum for 6 months and have never seen ANYONE call you Camper6, nor I have I ever seen you correct any of the other members who call you Camper with no 6. 

You seem to be slipping over the edge. Then to go to my profile to see if there is anything there you could pick on me for is the ultimate in lameness. At least I stuck to the context of the conversation. 

I did nothing wrong. I’ll ask again what wrong accusations have I made to you?
I asked before but you decided instead to pick on me about irrelevant things. 


Ill answer that for you ! None. You just want to keep on fighting. Well go ahead. Keep picking on everyone else also like you have been doing. 

If you have suddenly turned  me an enemy because you don’t like something I’ve said well I can’t really do much about that then can I? I’m also not really too concerned about it. Oh well. It’s incredibly lame but if that’s how you choose to be then the loss is yours. 

Hate away. I choose not to hate. Hating is merely an easy path to choose for people who don’t have the integrity to handle adversity. . Some people can hate in an instant. You clearly are one of them.

I refuse to hate you Camper. I feel sorry for you but I don’t hate you.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> down votefavorite2
> ​
> Passive aggressive people will sometimes veil insulting, critical, derogatory or generally aggressive comments with humor. The patina of humor makes the comment seem like a joke, not to be taken seriously, all in good fun, and it safeguards the aggressive person. If someone gets offended, they are being too serious, can't take a joke, and so they cannot voice their upset without seeming to be the one escalating the situation, when in fact it was the aggressor who did that.



How you’ve turned a lighthearted humourous comment into some type evil is beyond me. 
Look in the mirror. YOU, are the aggressor here (like others are trying to tell you ) but you’ve got custom blinders on. 

Have a lovely day Camper. I hope you find something in your day to help decompress your venomous attitude but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2018)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8331-NOTICE-All-Members-Please-Read 



> *Posts that are rude, abusive, insulting, trolling, personal attacks, sexually offensive/suggestive (nudity), racially offensive/inflammatory, vulgar or resort to name calling will not be tolerated.
> 
> Please focus on the topic at hand, and not other members.* If you have nothing to contribute to a thread besides a short sarcastic comment, insult or derailing/hijacking it, then skip that thread.
> 
> Any problem posts/threads will be removed, edited or closed, and the user's account may be terminated without notice.


----------

